# Bullet pen making



## Randy Simmons (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking into making some bullet pens.

These are the kind made from spent 30-06 shells and 7mm components, not turned material.

I was wondering how this is done. I assume you need a collet chuck to drill out the primer, which I have. What else?

Pictures are also a big help, I am a much more visual learner when it comes to directions.

Thanks, maybe we can get a comprehensive guide together and put it in the library some day.

Randy


----------



## plantman (Jan 29, 2013)

Randy; Look in the library under pens. Scroll down to Pocket Bullet Pens by captg. I think you will find the information you are looking for.  Jim  S


----------



## KenV (Jan 29, 2013)

Randy --

Have been doing short production runs with some different shell casings.  There are some choices in styles, and the more simple style based on a 30 cal case and slimline kit was not covered in the library.  

The use of drilled out bullets was pretty well developed.   There are some additional write-ups by Les Elm that are worth looking for, especially if you are planning to use parker style refills.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 29, 2013)

If you don't want to mess with drilling out the primers and resizing the cartridges, you can buy the kits where the tubes are already installed in the cartridges. 

Rifle Cartridge Pen Kit


----------



## ALA (Jan 29, 2013)

Randy, these instructions are very close to what I do except I use a boat tail bullet which will line the brass tube up. 

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/rifleshellpen.pdf

Alfred


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2013)

I use hollow point bullets.  Much easier to drill out the tip.  The problem right now everybody is running scared and hoarding bullets and brass.  I have been to every reloading supply web site I can think of and they are all out of stock.  I was told by the owner of a local gun shop that his suppliers are telling him that they will not be back to full supply until May or June.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is a good read about making rifle shell pens.
http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/streamlinedcartridgepen.pdf

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Boz said:


> I use hollow point bullets.  Much easier to drill out the tip.  The problem right now everybody is running scared and hoarding bullets and brass.  I have been to every reloading supply web site I can think of and they are all out of stock.  I was told by the owner of a local gun shop that his suppliers are telling him that they will not be back to full supply until May or June.



Midway USA still has several on sale. Anything with a ballistic tip can be pulled and you will have a pilot hole for your drilling.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 29, 2013)

redneckmedic said:


> Anything with a ballistic tip can be pulled and you will have a pilot hole for your drilling.


I've made rifle cartridge pens from many different bullets.  Nosler Ballistic Tips are the only type I've found to be unsuitable.  Once you pull the polymer tip, the resuting hollow point is too big, even for parker-style refills.  I also wouldn't recommend tracer, armor-piercing, or penetrator core bullets, but pretty much anything else can be made to work without issues.

Cary isn't that far from me, so if you'd like, you can stop by sometime and I'll show you how I do things.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Fatdawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Sylvanite said:


> redneckmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Anything with a ballistic tip can be pulled and you will have a pilot hole for your drilling.
> ...


 
+1 as Eric stated the ballistic tip bullets leave a void too large even for a Parker. I've tried using them in 7mm, .308 and .277 cal. and encountered the above mentioned.


----------



## orbit308 (Feb 4, 2013)

Use new brass.  Federal, Hornady, etc from Midway or wherever you can find it.  I am not to happy with the quality of Remington, but if that's all you can find...  The problem with once fired, or used brass is that the neck is too stretched out.  Unless you have a reloader and can re-size the neck, just go with the new brass, it saves a lot of time.  I use solid copper bullets on my pens.  It does take a little machining, but you don't have to worry about the lead and it goes pretty fast once you get it down.  PSI has a good collet chuck, but you will probably need a few additional ones depending on the size caliber you use.  Single collets are pretty cheap, around $10 on ebay.  I've stuck to the 30.06 w/ .30 cal bullets.  It will take you a few tries to get the depth & bit size down, but after that they go pretty quick.  Use quality bits, drilling fluid, & sharp tools.  I highly recommend the tutorial by Les Elm, very helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Feb 5, 2013)

Where do you guys get your brass shells from? Links would be helpful.

Randy


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> Where do you guys get your brass shells from? Links would be helpful.
> 
> Randy


www.*canadiangunnutz*.com
 
Then look for a link called equipment exchange.

Lin.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not too interested in drilling holes in the bullet itself, as far as I can tell, a 7mm tube can be inserted and a slimline cone can be used.


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> Where do you guys get your brass shells from? Links would be helpful.
> 
> Randy


Looks like everybody is out of stock right now.


----------



## KenV (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy -- easy way to start is to use a vendor like wood-n-whimsies.  The have all the parts to be a success the first time with out making adapters.  There are several 30 cal cases that work well being sold for a nominal price individually.  Most of the shooting sports vendors sell in 20, 50, 100, and 500 quantities.


I like the nickel plated shell casings as tarnish or coating to prevent tarnish is not an issue (hassle).


----------



## KenV (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> I'm not too interested in drilling holes in the bullet itself, as far as I can tell, a 7mm tube can be inserted and a slimline cone can be used.



An adapter is needed between the shell mouth and the tube.  You need to make one or purchase one.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 5, 2013)

KenV said:


> An adapter is needed between the shell mouth and the tube.  You need to make one or purchase one.


I much prefer a real bullet, but when I want to use a slimline nosecone or finial, I resize the shellcase without the expanding ball and put a piece of shrink tube around the 7mm tube to fill the gap at the case mouth.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## tool-man (Feb 6, 2013)

www.gunbroker.com is one source I have used for getting used brass.

Reloaders there sell what is know as "processed brass."  If you search their selling forum for that phrase you will find once fired brass in many calibers.  Processed means they have resized the end of the brass back down to its original diameter so the bullet will be a nice tight press fit. Just be sure you do not get brass that has been reprimed. :wink:



Randy Simmons said:


> Where do you guys get your brass shells from? Links would be helpful.
> 
> Randy


----------



## navycop (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the 30-06, but they list others for you. Works good for a standard 7mm kit. Winchester® Bulk Brass Unprimed Rifle Shellcase Metallic Components for Rifles | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

Any reloader will have what is needed to knockout the primers and resize the bullet to original size.  So if you know one and can get the spent cartridges you can have those two operations done for next to nothing...actually a lot of reloaders will have a lot of spent cartridges and might be able to fix you up with what you need at little cost.


----------



## tool-man (Feb 6, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> I am looking into making some bullet pens.
> 
> Pictures are also a big help, I am a much more visual learner when it comes to directions.
> 
> Randy



When considering the different brass shells available, the dimensions can be a big help.  This site, Cartridge Diagrams
has excellent pictures and dimensions of most common bullets and shell casings.


----------

